

Competitor startup Clinkle hires away PayPal vice president - ck2
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57617864-94/paypal-executive-leaves-for-mobile-payments-startup-clinkle/

======
ck2
PayPal might suffer death from 1000 cuts.

Which is fine by me, any way that works.

